# Introduction



## arupsen (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi there , I am Arup , living in UK at the moment , but thinking to retire in 3-4 years , most probably to Spain , so I have joined this forum , to get some knowledge , before I take the final decision. Many thanks for all your help.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

arupsen said:


> Hi there , I am Arup , living in UK at the moment , but thinking to retire in 3-4 years , most probably to Spain , so I have joined this forum , to get some knowledge , before I take the final decision. Many thanks for all your help.


Hi Arup

welcome , hope you get some good info on Spain !

cheers Tony Alinante


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, have a good nose around and then any questions feel free to ask

Jo xxx


----------



## toddamparo (May 17, 2015)

Hello all! Just joined this forum. I'm an American married to a Spanish woman from Valencia.


----------



## toddamparo (May 17, 2015)

I'm wondering what advantages we have in moving and living in Spain with my wife being a Spanish citizen. We are close to retirement


----------



## arupsen (Apr 23, 2015)

tonymar said:


> Hi Arup
> 
> welcome , hope you get some good info on Spain !
> 
> cheers Tony Alinante


My first question , is there any problem getting your pension (state pension and work pension) transferred regularly to Spain , wherever you are ? Is there anyway one can avoid problems with currency rate !
Thanks.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

arupsen said:


> My first question , is there any problem getting your pension (state pension and work pension) transferred regularly to Spain , wherever you are ? Is there anyway one can avoid problems with currency rate !
> Thanks.


I am not of pensionable age get so cant answer , but I am almost sure you can get your UK pension transferred to Spain with out a problem , and the exchange rate is good at the moment . 

Cheers Tony


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

toddamparo said:


> I'm wondering what advantages we have in moving and living in Spain with my wife being a Spanish citizen. We are close to retirement


Well I am sure there are advantages , I guess one of the biggest being that she can speak fluent Spanish !

Good luck with your move 

Cheers Tony , Alicante


----------



## toddamparo (May 17, 2015)

Thanks tony. We both are fluent in Spanish as well as knowing a lot about spanish culture. I was wondering about the advantages of buying property, getting health insurance, etc. We were married in Spain so we also have the libro de familia. I have a valid seguridad social from having worked legally in Spain some time back. So with these sorts of assets I'm wondering about how that help us make a life in.spain.


----------



## toddamparo (May 17, 2015)

I've moved my comments to the "are there any americans" thread


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

arupsen said:


> My first question , is there any problem getting your pension (state pension and work pension) transferred regularly to Spain , wherever you are ? Is there anyway one can avoid problems with currency rate !
> Thanks.


You'll get more answers if you start a thread with a title about pensions!
You could also look at the FAQ's to see if there's anything there and do a search of the forum to look for recent posts
And look here
https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain


----------



## arupsen (Apr 23, 2015)

Many thanks for your advice.


----------

